# Network mapped drive disappears



## mistyb

I have a user that I just replaced his computer. We're running XP professional. He is a network administrator. It doesn't happen everyday but about 3 times a week, he has to manually map his network drive. The drive maps to a W2K server and several other users have the same mapped drive, using the exact same letter, but he is the only one having the problem. He chooses "reconnect at logon" but that doesn't help. The only thing I can think of is to use a different drive letter to see if that helps but it wouldn't make sense since other users don't have the problem. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Cellus

Interesting. Perhaps there is a script or program which is unmapping it? It is hard to say with this level of information.

As a workaround, you can set up a logon script (either as a batch file to run at Startup, or a Logon Script via Group Policy) to map his network drive at every logon.

The syntax for the script is as follows:



Code:


net use DeviceName \\ComputerName\ShareName /persistent:{YES|NO}

_DeviceName_ = drive letter to map to (eg. *X:*)
_ComputerName_ = server name
_ShareName_ = share name
/persistent:_{YES|NO}_ = *YES* enables Reconnect at Logon, *NO* does not.


----------



## Cellus

(was unable to edit my above post, so here's another)

For an example...

net use X: \\Server1\MyShare /PERSISTENT:YES

In this example, the share MyShare from Server1 will map to drive letter X:, and will reconnect at logon.


----------



## bournebee

I'm having same problem. Tried using the 'batch' file way but come up against two problems. The first is that I don't know how to write the username and password in the batch file?

This is what i'm typing ;

net use M: \\server1\sharefoldername /PERSISTENT:YES
/USER: nyusername\mypassword

It trys to connect ok but then prompts for a username and password.

The second problem is that I'm running on a laptop with a wireless connection. So when I boot up the computer the batch file runs but the wireless is still busy acquiring a ip address thus not connected to network.

Any other ideas on how to keep a network drive connect??


----------

